# Norman Shepherd and Christ's Active Righteousness



## Peairtach (Jul 13, 2013)

I've been reading this enlightening " Booklet on Merit in the Doctrine of Republication".

https://sites.google.com/site/mosaiccovenant/home

I never got round to finishing reading "The Law is not of Faith", because I found it indigestible. Maybe I will one day, DV.

Did Norman Shepherd's erroneous covenant theology re the pre-Fall covenant being one of grace and covenant faithfulness on Adam's part, lead to his denial of the imputation of Christ's active righteousness? If so, how are they related to one another?


----------



## Peairtach (Jul 15, 2013)

Bump.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------

